# 1D MKIII err99



## petereoin (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi all;

I just got the dreaded err99 today on my 1D MKIII, assume it requires a new shutter and will be bringing it into CPS for an estimate.

While I wait does anyone have any experience as to what the cost might be?

Cheers


----------



## bycostello (Dec 23, 2012)

shutter replacement fairly routine.... shouldn't be horrendous...


----------

